# Question about ovulation-like pain a week before ovulation



## 123 (Jun 16, 2005)

I feel ovulation every month (unless I'm really busy and distracted and don't notice). For the past five months I've also felt a little pain that's almost like ovulation, but not quite as strong. It happens between CD 6 and CD 8. I've been writing it down as a question mark since I don't know what it is, but now that I look back I can see that it's consistently at the same time in my cycle. Does anyone know what this might be?


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

can you describe the pain? I have pain about a week before ovulation from the follicle forming/swelling. It's like a dull ache or bruised feeling


----------



## 123 (Jun 16, 2005)

No, this is a sharper pain. I get that dull ache after ovulation. Sometimes it takes an hour or so to fade. This is more like the sharpness of ovulation, only less intense and there is no ache afterward. Or at least not much of one. I usually feel ovulation over the course of a couple of hours. This is usually gone in less than an hour.

I'd think it was just one of those odd things that sometimes happen, but I thought it might be ovulation one month and wrote it down. Then it was the same the next month and so on. Now I've noticed that it's in a definite time of the cycle.


----------



## jenniferlynne (Jun 17, 2006)

I have that too at exactly the time you do. It's a sharp pain, and I'm not sure what it is, but I just chalk it up to the follicle starting to develop. I don't get it every month but pretty often.


----------

